#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ: Παρουσία στα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης, facebook & LinkedIn

## Xάρης

Απ' ό,τι ακούω, οσονούπω το ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ θα αποκτήσει παρουσία στα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης.
Αφενός στο LinkedIn και αφετέρου στο Facebook.

Δεν γνωρίζω αν στο Facebook θα έχει τη μορφή σελίδας (page) ή ομάδας (group).

Σωστή η απόφαση κατά τη γνώμη μου και θα έλεγα ότι άργησε κιόλας.

Όσο και αν απαξιώνονται τα μέσα αυτά από ορισμένους συναδέλφους, δεν παύει να είναι μέσα που τα επιλέγουν άλλοι συνάδελφοι για την ενημέρωσή τους και συνεπώς το ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ οφείλει να έχει παρουσία και να ενημερώνει με κάθε πρόσφορο τρόπο.

Αυτά έρχονται σε συνδυασμό με την διακοπή εκδόσεως του δεκαπενθήμερου περιοδικού, "Τεχνογράφημα", και την ενημέρωση των μελών του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ με ενημερωτικό δελτίο (newsletter) αντίστοιχου του ενημερωτικού δελτίου του κεντρικού ΤΕΕ.

----------

